# Show off your music space



## kw_guitarguy

Alright, we have show you gear, rig and pedal boards, but what I would like to see if your "music space". It may be a dedicated room, or a corner on the basement (like me)

Lets see where you let loose and get creative!!

(maybe we can sticky this one too?)

~Andrew


----------



## fretboard

Here's where I can be found most evenings.








[/IMG]









[/IMG]

Oh yes - the stereo under the desk has a dual tape deck. For anyone under the age of say 25, that gold box beside it contains cassette tapes...


----------



## Guest

fretboard said:


> Oh yes - the stereo under the desk has a dual tape deck. For anyone under the age of say 25, that gold box beside it contains cassette tapes...


Oh how high speed dub made life so much more...convenient!


----------



## Guest

My incredibly messy basement corner:



Edit: I should wipe the little kid fingerprints off the lens before taking pictures...


----------



## DavidM

http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/DSC03799.jpg
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/DSC03800.jpg
http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/DSC03801.jpg

Here's my humble hideaway


----------



## geckodog

DavidM said:


> http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/DSC03799.jpg
> http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/DSC03800.jpg
> http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/DSC03801.jpg
> 
> Here's my humble hideaway


That is a sweet little hideaway.


----------



## davetcan

Well it's finally getting there.


----------



## bagpipe

Ian, Nice stuff. I like how the diaper boxes double as guitar case stands! :smile:



iaresee said:


> My incredibly messy basement corner:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should wipe the little kid fingerprints off the lens before taking pictures...


----------



## allthumbs56

fretboard said:


> Here's where I can be found most evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Oh yes - the stereo under the desk has a dual tape deck. For anyone under the age of say 25, that gold box beside it contains cassette tapes...


Do you wear a helmet when you play? :smile:


----------



## shoretyus

A mess


----------



## shoretyus

My Favourtie knick knack shelf


----------



## Guest

bagpipe said:


> Ian, Nice stuff. I like how the diaper boxes double as guitar case stands! :smile:


Guitar stands _and_ gear stash boxes! Have a kid and you're never short of boxes anymore that's for sure!


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Wow!! Some absolutely gorgeous spaces here!

This is my little corner of the basement...when we eventually upsize, I would love a dedicated room.

The Eskimos banner is signed by the team, and the frame underneath has signatures from Don Cherry, Wayne Gretzky, Rocky Blier and one or two other guys that I can't remember!!

~Andrew


----------



## Peter

Here's a shitty spliced together shot from a few months ago of our jam room (the one in the apartment :banana. I'll try and get a new one soon, lots of changes.


----------



## puckhead

coincidental - I just posted this in the pub a couple of days ago. I don't have a better pic of the overall room handy.
I have taken control of a theatre room, here is one corner of it. And I didn't have a mike stand, so I needed to improvise.


----------



## zontar

iaresee said:


> My incredibly messy basement corner:


That's incredibly messy?

Looks neat compared to my basement, well actually most of my house.

I'm in a small house--so not a lot of space--I am jealous of the space most of you have.
I don't have just "one spot"--I tend to be portable.


----------



## Spikezone

puckhead said:


>


Now THAT'S a Canadian mic stand! Way cool!
-Mikey


----------



## bolero

shorty, what's the story on that tele? looks killer


davetcan, I love the shot of just the gtr in that big room....bare essentials!! lol


----------



## shoretyus

bolero said:


> shorty, what's the story on that tele? looks killer


 A long story....66'. When I got it in the early 80's it was black with an abalone inlay the size if the pickguard, But it was poorly done. I when at it and put in a piece of spalted beech. I had to change out the tuners and bridge to keep it in tune. It has a mini humbucker from a 72 LP in the neck position. 

After my build binge I am tempted to paint it black again and sell it.


----------



## Michelle

*A Work in Progress*

I do have a room in the house that is being changed-over. Over the winter, been working on a new space in a section of the garage, (8'X24'). Not sure if I would leave guitars out there but definitely a good place to practice. It's my 'Sound Shop', bike is there only because of the really cold weather - I don't know how good the anti-freeze is.










:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Oakvillain

Here it is fellas.

http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/DSC_0503.JPG 
http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/DSC_0596.JPG


----------



## DavidM

davetcan said:


> Well it's finally getting there.


That's going to really nice ... French doors planned?


----------



## Duster

Fantastic spaces, guys! I'm jealous. Right now I get a seat on the couch and a corner of the living room. With two guitars and a practice amp, I'm getting by. But I've got a third guitar on the way, and as I'm using the computer and stereo more and more for recording/backing tracks, etc., the amount of gear and real estate required is growing.

We're in the process of refinishing the basement, and I've already begun planning a room as combination home theatre / practice room / recording space.

I'll add a question to this thread, for people to answer in addition to posting up pics of your space: If you were to improve your space or design a new space for yourself, what would you include in it? Might give me some ideas I haven't thought of yet.

--- D


----------



## fretboard

Hey Duster.

The one thing I'm really glad I bought was a fully adjustable, ergonomical drafting chair with the little foot rest loop at the bottom. Took a while to find one without the arm rests on it - but no more sitting on an old kitchen table chair for me. A friend told me to budget $200 or so for one chair and I thought he was nuts - but since I'm on it a couple hours most nights, it was well worth it. 

I spent about month trolling my local Office Depot/Staples/Grand & Toy until I saw they were on sale. While getting the chair, I was able to talk down the price of the desk and a little matching side table as well and scored myself a good little deal. 

Seriously, the chair is where it's at.


----------



## Michelle

Duster said:


> ............If you were to improve your space or design a new space for yourself, what would you include in it? Might give me some ideas I haven't thought of yet.
> --- D


Good wiring!


----------



## puckhead

Duster said:


> We're *in the process of refinishing the basement*, and I've already begun planning a room as combination home theatre / practice room / recording space.
> 
> If you were to improve your space or design a new space for yourself, what would you include in it? Might give me some ideas I haven't thought of yet.



It is MUCH easier to think about soundproofing before the final paint goes on.


----------



## davetcan

DavidM said:


> That's going to really nice ... French doors planned?


Possibly. I sized it to accommodate if I decide to go that route. We've finished the whole basement, about 2200 Sq. ft., and it's going to feel really good to have my practice space back after over a year of being cramped in my upstairs office.


----------



## screamingdaisy

Upstairs









Downstairs


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> That's incredibly messy?
> 
> Looks neat compared to my basement, well actually most of my house.


If I zoomed out you'd be a little shocked. That's the closely cropped to hide the mess version of my basement.


----------



## Robert1950

My space looks like it was nuked compared to some of these ultra clean level four containment labs.


----------



## fraser

Michelle said:


> I do have a room in the house that is being changed-over. Over the winter, been working on a new space in a section of the garage, (8'X24'). Not sure if I would leave guitars out there but definitely a good place to practice. It's my 'Sound Shop', bike is there only because of the really cold weather - I don't know how good the anti-freeze is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


get yurself one of these, or something similar- it tells you what temps your fluid is good for- or if its garbage. cheap!:smile:
http://www.bosstoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6223


----------



## James_E

I had my basement finished last year, and had a budget for soundproofing.

I ended up with the room you see below. Can play those drums as hard as I want, middle of the night, while wife and 2 kids are sleeping. (That alone = mission accomplished) It's great. Can have the band over to jam and the kids play just outside the door or watch a movie there.. without cranking the volume. It is NOT sound "proof".. the bass drum carries a bit, and if you;re in the kitchen right above the room you know when someone is playing drums. But for guitar playing or just listening to music loud, it's pretty damn good. Its 80% of the way there and getting that last 20% of sound "proof" would have cost way more money.

The room is about 12'X13'


----------



## Stratin2traynor

James_E said:


> I had my basement finished last year, and had a budget for soundproofing.
> 
> I ended up with the room you see below. Can play those drums as hard as I want, middle of the night, while wife and 2 kids are sleeping. (That alone = mission accomplished) It's great. Can have the band over to jam and the kids play just outside the door or watch a movie there.. without cranking the volume. It is NOT sound "proof".. the bass drum carries a bit, and if you;re in the kitchen right above the room you know when someone is playing drums. But for guitar playing or just listening to music loud, it's pretty damn good. Its 80% of the way there and getting that last 20% of sound "proof" would have cost way more money.
> 
> The room is about 12'X13'


That looks awesome! I have an area in my unfinished basement that will be dedicated to my guitars as well as my son's drums. Can you describe how you went about soundproofing the room? I'm really interested. I would like to have a room completed by the end of the year.


----------



## Guest

James_E said:


>


Riser's dude. Get your kit off the floor. You don't hear it
so much as feel it vibrate through the structure.
Food for thought.

Oh..wicked setup my friend.


----------



## Duster

James_E said:


> I had my basement finished last year, and had a budget for soundproofing.
> 
> I ended up with the room you see below. Can play those drums as hard as I want, middle of the night, while wife and 2 kids are sleeping. (That alone = mission accomplished) It's great. Can have the band over to jam and the kids play just outside the door or watch a movie there.. without cranking the volume. It is NOT sound "proof".. the bass drum carries a bit, and if you;re in the kitchen right above the room you know when someone is playing drums. But for guitar playing or just listening to music loud, it's pretty damn good. Its 80% of the way there and getting that last 20% of sound "proof" would have cost way more money.
> 
> The room is about 12'X13'


Very cool. I'm stealing some of your ideas. Where did you buy the soundproofing material on the walls, and what is it called?

--- D


----------



## James_E

I've had a few people ask for details (not just forumites)... I'm going to have to do a writeup.. there's so much to say about what was done. A friend of mine who is a contractor did the work... I'll do a writeup and post it here. Might take me a few days (even a couple weeks) before I get to it.


----------



## James_E

FYI that material on the walls is not necessarily soundproofing, it's moreso for inside the room (stops sound from bouncing all over the place). With that in place the room is a bit more dead... net effect of that is when people play in there, there is less bounce of sound around the room, so people can turn down and the mix is still good.


----------



## bolero

that's killer james, looking forward to your writeup as I need to soundproof a room as well


sdsre


----------



## fretboard

For folks looking for some acoustic panels - I've seen these at the local L&M's and also at Saved By Technology in Toronto. Thought about them - never pulled the trigger so I don't have an opinion one way or the other besides knowing where to buy some if I ever need to.

http://www.primacoustic.com/


----------



## Kenmac

*My Playroom*

I'm pretty impressed by the shots I've seen here especially the ones where people have actual drum kits set up. Now I'm going to show you some shots of my music room, or as I refer to it, the playroom. )

Here's my desktop computer running Reaper. I'm using an optimized (by me) for audio version of Windows XP professional. The monitors are KRK Rockit 5's. On the left is the Edirol UA-25 USB interface, beside that is my Korg Pad Kontrol and my Roland Mobile Cube amp which I primarily use for monitoring with amp plugins and the Roland VG-99 which is on the right.








As I've said I'm pretty impressed with the people using actual drum kits in their spaces. Well, I haven't got the room for that so this is my drumkit, the Korg Pad Kontrol. I use various VST instruments and wav samples of drums and it sounds pretty convincing.








This is an overall shot of the playroom.








And here's another shot.









You can see a few more photos here: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Playroom/


----------



## nonreverb

I know I know they're the same pics I've used before but if you pardon the mess, you get a fair idea of the layout...:smile:


----------



## Robert1950

Old Hammonds and Leslies,... lofulofulofu


----------



## shoretyus

Robert1950 said:


> Old Hammonds and Leslies,... lofulofulofu


Really hankerin' to play that Wirly bird again


----------



## Chito

So here's my space. This first one I call "my side" of the room as this is where I am when I'm playing.











This is the other side of the room.











This was taken during one of our practices, thus the sax and bass.


----------



## zontar

Chito said:


> So here's my space. This first one I call "my side" of the room as this is where I am when I'm playing.


Nice set up--is that a one pickup Artcore you have there?

I've really been liking archtops lately--after years of wanting nothing to do with them.


----------



## Chito

zontar said:


> Nice set up--is that a one pickup Artcore you have there?
> 
> I've really been liking archtops lately--after years of wanting nothing to do with them.


Thanks. It's a PM35 Pat Metheny Signature. 










The other one is an Artstar AS200


----------



## hollowbody

Here's mine, it's a godawful mess, but I don't want to get rid of any of my stuff because I know I'll need it the minute I do.


----------



## noobcake

Awesome, you and Chito have the same poster.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

LMAO! That's exactly what I say. My wife has heard that sooooo many times. lol!



hollowbody said:


> Here's mine, it's a godawful mess, but I don't want to get rid of any of my stuff because I know I'll need it the minute I do.


----------



## Kenmac

hollowbody said:


> Here's mine, it's a godawful mess, but I don't want to get rid of any of my stuff because I know I'll need it the minute I do.


Nice setup. It looks like your space is more cramped than mine.


----------



## hollowbody

noobcake said:


> Awesome, you and Chito have the same poster.


That poster's a pre-requisite when it comes to designing an awesome room! The Wal-Mart special!


----------



## zontar

Chito said:


> Thanks. It's a PM35 Pat Metheny Signature.


Hmm--thanks for the closeups--from the first shot that headstock design looks like the Artcore lightning bolt.

I've tried one of those--very nice to play.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here is where I hide out from my better half





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm2UNuYcH-E

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus

Canadian Charlie said:


> Here is where I hide out from my better half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm2UNuYcH-E
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Quick somebody send Charlie a Chord poster :rockon2:


----------



## Andy

My guitars (otherwise kept upstairs) down in my jam room.


----------



## geckodog

I cleaned up my little area today, and this is what the result was.


----------



## hollowbody

geckodog said:


> I cleaned up my little area today, and this is what the result was.


How many watts is that fax machine??? :wave:


----------



## geckodog

It's 5 watts and sounds like a dream.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Here's mine


----------



## Luke98

I also have the same chord poster from walmart, i need to pick up a scales one too then .

I'd post a picture, but It ain't much, just half my bedroom.


----------



## Duster

What's this Walmart poster of which you guys are speaking? Sounds useful, and I need some relevant artwork for my space. 

--- D


----------



## Luke98

Duster said:


> What's this Walmart poster of which you guys are speaking? Sounds useful, and I need some relevant artwork for my space.
> 
> --- D


The guitar chord and Guitar scale posters you can see in most peoples pictures. Sold at all wal-marts.


----------



## hollowbody

This one:










Most of us seem to have got it at Wal-mart, but you can get it, or other similar ones, elsewhere too.


----------



## bagpipe

Heres my humble little room. I guess it wont be complete until I pickup the chord poster.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Seems like I'm going to have a look on eBay and get me one of them guitar chord posters for my wall. 

Thanks for those who checked out my practice room

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm2UNuYcH-E

*Thanks again*

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Duster

hollowbody said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us seem to have got it at Wal-mart, but you can get it, or other similar ones, elsewhere too.


Ah, I see. I'll have to get one and place it in such a way that I can look at it through a mirror, so everything will be right way round instead of all backwards like most of you seem to like it... 

--- D


----------



## Bubb




----------



## greco

Bubb said:


>


Very cool looking space...kksjur

Has a Taos, New Mexico feel to it IMHO

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

Bubb... two cowboy hats and no Tele? oh the shame of it all !


----------



## Bubb

shoretyus said:


> Bubb... two cowboy hats and no Tele? oh the shame of it all !


My G&L Asat is hiding in that pic and my Godin Artisan TC is in a case somewhere else.


----------



## bryguy9

Okay: 

I love guitarscanada.com but this thread especially is very cool. It affirms I am in the right place.

Here's my space. I call it the Fortress of Solidude.

FWIW, I got the chord poster online...

http://www.walrusproductions.com/guitarchords.html

The Control Centre









The Power Plant









The Inspirational Zone









The rest of the Gear/Girls are stored safely in the workshop, next to the Control Centre.

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Damned, a practice room with a bar. now thats living it up:rockon2:



:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hollowbody

Canadian Charlie said:


> Damned, a practice room with a bar. now thats living it up:rockon2:
> 
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Yeah, I've been going about it all wrong! Never mind the chord poster, no music room is complete without a bar!!!

Also, I love your Power Plant stack! I wish I had that many options when it comes to amps, but all I have at the moment is my lowly Blues Jr.


----------



## Guest

Canadian Charlie said:


> Damned, a practice room with a bar. now thats living it up:rockon2:


When I first moved to Ottawa I answered a guitarist-wanted ad for a cover band. They rehearsed in this loft above the office they owned...fully stocked bar, two taps. All they asked was $1 a drink to cover the costs. Man, I wanted that audition to work out...alas, they had a great bar but a really, really, really, really bad band! Maybe the alcohol was counter-productive?


----------



## Duster

iaresee said:


> When I first moved to Ottawa I answered a guitarist-wanted ad for a cover band. They rehearsed in this loft above the office they owned...fully stocked bar, two taps. All they asked was $1 a drink to cover the costs. Man, I wanted that audition to work out...alas, they had a great bar but a really, really, really, really bad band! Maybe the alcohol was counter-productive?


Or maybe you just didn't drink enough of it? 

--- D


----------



## Guest

Duster said:


> Or maybe you just didn't drink enough of it?


No amount of substance abused was going to make that band sound good. :smile:


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> No amount of substance abused was going to make that band sound good. :smile:


Sounds like my last band!


----------



## allthumbs56

Canadian Charlie said:


> Damned, a practice room with a bar. now thats living it up:rockon2:
> :smilie_flagge17:


Handy for practicing ....... *Bar Chords *........


----------



## allthumbs56

iaresee said:


> When I first moved to Ottawa I answered a guitarist-wanted ad for a cover band. They rehearsed in this loft above the office they owned...fully stocked bar, two taps. All they asked was $1 a drink to cover the costs. Man, I wanted that audition to work out...alas, they had a great bar but a really, really, really, really bad band! Maybe the alcohol was counter-productive?


So they were a *bad bar band with a good band bar *............ somebody stop me


----------



## shoretyus

allthumbs56 said:


> So they were a *bad bar band with a good band bar *............ somebody stop me


jeesh .....


----------



## hollowbody

Oh dear. If only there was an emoticon for a rimshot.


----------



## ronmac

Here's Johnny...


----------



## davetcan

making some progress.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

This is an awesome picture. Now I can show this to my wife and say "See he has NINE guitars!"



davetcan said:


> making some progress.


----------



## davetcan

Stratin2traynor said:


> This is an awesome picture. Now I can show this to my wife and say "See he has NINE guitars!"


The LP and SG are upstairs.


----------



## Pneumonic

hollowbody said:


> Here's mine, it's a godawful mess, but I don't want to get rid of any of my stuff because I know I'll need it the minute I do.


Hey, is that an old Sony 6055 receiver that I see in the picture?

I have a couple of 6060FW's that I have restored and love to death.


----------



## hollowbody

Pneumonic said:


> Hey, is that an old Sony 6055 receiver that I see in the picture?
> 
> I have a couple of 6060FW's that I have restored and love to death.


Haha, good eye! It sure is! I'm using it to power my B&W monitors. It's a pretty decent little amp, but I have an NAD c370 that needs a couple caps replaced that will be taking its place sometime this summer. Although, really, I should go for powered monitors to save some space (and wires).


----------



## Pneumonic

hollowbody said:


> Haha, good eye! It sure is! I'm using it to power my B&W monitors. It's a pretty decent little amp, but I have an NAD c370 that needs a couple caps replaced that will be taking its place sometime this summer. Although, really, I should go for powered monitors to save some space (and wires).


I love them older Sony's. Very underrated. I use one of my 6060's to power a custom pair of high efficiency open baffle's and it just purrs and oozes musicality like you wouldn't believe. Not the greatest for low end mind you so that NAD is definitely a better match for B&W's as they tend to love power. 

If you ever need a new home for that Sony .... don't be shy .... give me a holler.


----------



## zontar

Stratin2traynor said:


> This is an awesome picture. Now I can show this to my wife and say "See he has NINE guitars!"


I thought the same thing--and had to laugh when I read there were two more upstairs.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

davetcan said:


> The LP and SG are upstairs.


Even better!!!!!!! That's more ammunition for my 335 argument.


----------



## davetcan

Stratin2traynor said:


> Even better!!!!!!! That's more ammunition for my 335 argument.


LOL. Good luck with that, I find jewelery works really well. :smile:


----------



## bagpipe

Stratin2traynor said:


> This is an awesome picture. Now I can show this to my wife and say "See he has NINE guitars!"


I've posted this picture before. This is not my collection, but it is the private collection of someone. Always good to show this to the Significant Other to justify another guitar. "But honey, this guy has 46 guitars .... and thats only his Teles!" :bow:


----------



## hollowbody

bagpipe said:


> I've posted this picture before. This is not my collection, but it is the private collection of someone. Always good to show this to the Significant Other to justify another guitar. "But honey, this guy has 46 guitars .... and thats only his Teles!" :bow:


Jeez...I'm almost willing to admit that that's a bit ridiculous.

Almost...


----------



## Stratin2traynor

davetcan said:


> LOL. Good luck with that, I find jewelery works really well. :smile:


Thanks but I think it's going to be a while, even with jewelery.

Had the green light about a month ago...Then our washer and dryer broke down (what are the odds?). That cost $2000 to replace. Then out car got stolen not once but TWICE!. There's another $600 in deductibles. Then I had to replace the brakes on the car because good old ICBC Insurance wouldn't cover that....There's another $1100. So if you do the math, that pretty much depleted my saving for a 335. The green light has turned bright red!

Damn, I was so close...


----------



## Duster

hollowbody said:


> Jeez...I'm almost willing to admit that that's a bit ridiculous.
> 
> Almost...


Agreed. You know, there's some literature out there that suggests that the desire to collect in such an obsessive manner is suggestive of mild mental illness. I know it's sacreligious to say on a guitar website, as I'm sure there are quite a few collectors on here. But I've just never had the desire to collect things just for the sake of it. Nine, ten, even twenty guitars, I can understand each having their own role or use. But 40+ teles... now you're just collecting stuff because you can't help yourself. Dude should get that checked out, I think there's medication for that...

--- D


----------



## marcos

*Guitars*

Is that what heaven looks like?Wow,I must be getting old,this turned me on more than the site of a beautifull woman,well not quite but getting there.












bagpipe said:


> I've posted this picture before. This is not my collection, but it is the private collection of someone. Always good to show this to the Significant Other to justify another guitar. "But honey, this guy has 46 guitars .... and thats only his Teles!" :bow:


----------



## greco

marcos said:


> Is that what heaven looks like?Wow,I must be getting old,this turned me on more than the site of a beautifull woman,well not quite but getting there.



There is medication for that also :smile:

Dave


----------



## Diablo

marcos said:


> Is that what heaven looks like?Wow,I must be getting old,this turned me on more than the site of a beautifull woman,well not quite but getting there.


That pic had the opposite effect on me, I pretty much went limp like a wet noodle. I dont get redundant collections of basically 1 guitar ad nauseum.


----------



## puckhead

Diablo said:


> That pic had the opposite effect on me, I pretty much went limp like a wet noodle. I dont get redundant collections of basically 1 guitar ad nauseum.


He's got a room of Strats as well, if it makes you feel any better. :smile:


----------



## noobcake

Lol, I thought that was a pic of a guitar store.


----------



## zontar

bagpipe said:


> I've posted this picture before. This is not my collection, but it is the private collection of someone. Always good to show this to the Significant Other to justify another guitar. "But honey, this guy has 46 guitars .... and thats only his Teles!" :bow:


Actually I think would be overkill, and easier to shoot down than 9 or 11.



Stratin2traynor said:


> Thanks but I think it's going to be a while, even with jewelery.
> 
> Had the green light about a month ago...Then our washer and dryer broke down (what are the odds?). That cost $2000 to replace. Then out car got stolen not once but TWICE!. There's another $600 in deductibles. Then I had to replace the brakes on the car because good old ICBC Insurance wouldn't cover that....There's another $1100. So if you do the math, that pretty much depleted my saving for a 335. The green light has turned bright red!
> 
> Damn, I was so close...


I've had that happen before as well--why do you think I went over 10 years without buying one--and even then I paid under $700 for a guitar case & practice amp.
Keep at it though, your day will come.



Diablo said:


> That pic had the opposite effect on me, I pretty much went limp like a wet noodle. I dont get redundant collections of basically 1 guitar ad nauseum.


All the guitars I've bought have had significant differences from the others. I play them differently.
In a way the closest are my Les Paul & my Les Paul copy--but my parents bought the copy when I took lessons.
I've been able to resist buying a second classical, and even a second bass--although by my regular standards a full scale bass would be in & of itself different enough.

Now back to the music space pictures.

Mine's kind of cramped, so no point in a picture--I usually grab a guitar or two & stands & play at the computer, or elsewhere at home, sometimes unplugged, sometimes with a practice amp.


----------



## Starbuck

bagpipe said:


> I've posted this picture before. This is not my collection, but it is the private collection of someone. Always good to show this to the Significant Other to justify another guitar. "But honey, this guy has 46 guitars .... and thats only his Teles!" :bow:


Ok sto tell me, I don't get it. Is it just conspicuous consumerism because he can? I have 1 electric, but my thing is acoustic and I certainly get the difference in each and every one, but What's up with 46 of the SAME Guitar? Do they have different p'ups?


----------



## Big_Daddy

Starbuck said:


> Ok sto tell me, I don't get it. Is it just conspicuous consumerism because he can? I have 1 electric, but my thing is acoustic and I certainly get the difference in each and every one, but What's up with 46 of the SAME Guitar? Do they have different p'ups?


I had to count..there are actually 47.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Davetcan - love the space you have. Are you putting anything up to deaden the room a bit. Seems a fair size, is there any reverberation or echo in the room?

The reason I ask is that I just finished one for my son and I. Still have to do the finishing touches but it's pretty much done. We threw his kit in there and holy s#*t it's loud. It's bright, echoey and consequently sounds like crap. Needless to say I was a little disappointed. 

I'm considering putting up some foam on the walls like James E. The room is way to bright and needs to be deadened a bit. It was supposed to be a "soundproof" room so that my son and I could practice in peace but the room is so bright and loud that it defeats all of the soundproofing efforts that I made.

As for dimensions it is: 9' by 20'. I put insulation between the ceiling joists, then installed a suspended ceiling. I added insulation between the ceiling joists and the suspended ceiling. The walls are 2x6 construction. I have insulated the walls, applied a layer of OSB and then a layer of drywall. There is acoustic caulking between the studs, OSB and the drywall. Still waiting for the "acoustic" door then I have to install that and seal it. 

I did everything I could to insulated the room properly without building a detached "room within a room". 

Any suggestions?

PS - I'll post some pics when I get some of my tools out of the room. The room used to be the shop so I still have to get the massive table saw out of there...somehow....


----------



## Duster

Stratin2traynor said:


> Davetcan - love the space you have. Are you putting anything up to deaden the room a bit. Seems a fair size, is there any reverberation or echo in the room?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I just finished one for my son and I. Still have to do the finishing touches but it's pretty much done. We threw his kit in there and holy s#*t it's loud. It's bright, echoey and consequently sounds like crap. Needless to say I was a little disappointed.
> 
> I'm considering putting up some foam on the walls like James E. The room is way to bright and needs to be deadened a bit. It was supposed to be a "soundproof" room so that my son and I could practice in peace but the room is so bright and loud that it defeats all of the soundproofing efforts that I made.
> 
> As for dimensions it is: 9' by 20'. I put insulation between the ceiling joists, then installed a suspended ceiling. I added insulation between the ceiling joists and the suspended ceiling. The walls are 2x6 construction. I have insulated the walls, applied a layer of OSB and then a layer of drywall. There is acoustic caulking between the studs, OSB and the drywall. Still waiting for the "acoustic" door then I have to install that and seal it.
> 
> I did everything I could to insulated the room properly without building a detached "room within a room".
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> PS - I'll post some pics when I get some of my tools out of the room. The room used to be the shop so I still have to get the massive table saw out of there...somehow....


Sounds like you've done a great job insulating the room to prevent sound from travelling OUTSIDE the room, which is a good thing for others in the house. But I think you need to do something to control how sound moves around INSIDE the room, and the idea of hanging foam sounds like a good one. I'm still planning on my setup, but making some progress. Although my fiancee isn't so excited that there are now three guitars in our small office....

--- D


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Yeah that's what I'm working on now. Ordered the foam today. Definitely not cheap. It was $90 for a sheet the size of a queen size bed. That should be enough but I'll see. Saw similar foam at Wal-Mart for $25 but it was a bed topper and was off white. The stuff I ordered was grey. Probably the exact same stuff just a different color. Who knows!

Just ordered the door today as well. Hopefully I'll be all done by next weekend and can get back to playing/practicing regularly.


----------



## Duster

Stratin2traynor said:


> Yeah that's what I'm working on now. Ordered the foam today. Definitely not cheap. It was $90 for a sheet the size of a queen size bed. That should be enough but I'll see. Saw similar foam at Wal-Mart for $25 but it was a bed topper and was off white. The stuff I ordered was grey. Probably the exact same stuff just a different color. Who knows!
> 
> Just ordered the door today as well. Hopefully I'll be all done by next weekend and can get back to playing/practicing regularly.


Where did you order the grey stuff? Is that something you can get at Home Depot or Crappy Tire?

--- D


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I've looked around for the grey stuff but couldn't find it anywhere. Had to go to a local FOAM shop. Good thing is that I could get any kind of foam I want from that place. Bad thing is, it costs a bit more. Such is live I guess, pay for the convenience. I decided to go with one sheet and I'll see how that works out.


----------



## davetcan

Sorry guys I forgot about this thread. My room is around 12 x 32. It actually doesn't sound too bad now that I've got some carpet down and more furniture in it. I'm probably going to go ahead with the French Doors so I'll hold off making a final decision on foam or perhaps some other type of wall hanging. I did use Z strip to mount the drywall on the ceiling, which essentially gets rid of the direct contact. I think that's helped quite a bit. The one thing I've had to add is a dehumidifier. I'm trying to keep it around 50% humidity which was impossible without it. Keep me posted on the foam please.


----------



## Hamstrung

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've looked around for the grey stuff but couldn't find it anywhere. Had to go to a local FOAM shop. Good thing is that I could get any kind of foam I want from that place. Bad thing is, it costs a bit more. Such is live I guess, pay for the convenience. I decided to go with one sheet and I'll see how that works out.


 
I bought from "Foam Factory" on ebay. They have a lot of soundproofing stuff there. 
http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/Foam-Factory-Inc__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## Chito

I'm going to bring this up and post my space again as there has been some updates to it as well as I might have to give it up at some point and move to another place.


----------



## greco

Chito...WOW !!

Ever considered running a Bed and Breakfast for musicians?...LOL

Fantastic gear in a wonderful space!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody

greco said:


> Chito...WOW !!
> 
> Ever considered runiing a Bed and Breakfast for musicians?...LOL
> 
> Fantastic gear in a wonderful space!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


hahahaha, yeah, that is a nice looking space. Certainly much tidier than mine!

Chito, how come the keyboardist gets dibs on the fridge???


----------



## Chito

Thanks! Dave, I've never thought about that. 

HB, he normally just drinks coffee. hahaha You know my former singer used to complain about the place being "dusty". Really...


----------



## zontar

I want the amount of space many of you have.
I have room to store my stuff, but I have to get it out and take it elsewhere to use it--takes a while to set up & put it away.
So I'm planning how I can shorten those activities to play longer.


----------

